# Flex Tanks



## AlFulchino (Oct 15, 2011)

i wanted to raise an issue about Flex tanks because someyrs ago we spoke of it on this forum and a gentleman reader here who reads but doesnt post much emailed me not long after speaking about these tanks. The issue we discussed ( and this could be important to others) was the closure and is it reliable....i am very very happy w my tanks and have more than one style and more than one generation of tanks....and that is the rub....the first tanks sold in the US were of Australian origin in terms of patent and origin ( i have just learned this) and over the past yr i witnessed one closure on one tank w the OLD style closure ( not the new clamp type which i love)begin to fail and it caused a reduction on one wine...it is a new wine that i had not planned (bummer) but it still resulted in a new and very nice wine...just not the wine i planned....ok so i am fortunate, but this is not something i want to risk and certainly glad it was a red versus a white wine.

i contacted John Smeaton and he explained the closure issue being a first generation issue and there was a work around....i am waiting to have that workaround sent to me...will write when i learn more


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2011)

Al,

By fail do you mean leak? And when you say it caused a reduction in the wine, are you saying reduction vs oxidation. I have read a bit about reduction in wine caused by too tight a seal in the stelvin caps and no air was allowed in. So I am trying to wrap my head around the problem here as well as the cause and effect by a faulty valve.

Tell me more!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Tanks for the heads up Al. 


Personally I trust no tank to fill fill it and forgit it. All tanks can and do leak at one time or another. We need to be vigilant and monitor the tanks and the wine.


Barrels are porous and can leak, so do the bungs. Flextanks we are learning can fail in some way. 
Stainles VC tanks can lose their seal
Fixed stainless tanks are at the mercy of their lid seal and
Carboy airlocks can dry up or solid bungs pop.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 15, 2011)

this issue Rich is a functional failure....still made a great wine but its is not a case of simply refilling an airlock in terms of level of care......the new seal system w the clamp is pretty darn wonderful...i just picked up several 300 gallon tanks and plan on filling these babies in the next 2-4 days.....the first time i have climb a ladder to look down in a tank....and when i look at it i get the feeling taht it is impressive and right after that i say to myself, ugh what if it goes bad  it would be all at once ;(


----------

